# Termination of communications conduit entering home



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol. Usually here the telco slaps their interface on the building 2 or 3 feet above the conduit, duct seal the conduit and leave. Or they slap the NIB inside next to the panel if the communications conduit comes in through the foundation. Their wires are usually crooked too. Its a thing of beauty, really. The telco never runs their own conduit here. Its all done by the sitework guy or electrician.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have a look around some new sites there. What I do here (Edmonton Alberta) is install a 3/4 'T', usually at meter height if OH. Then I LB into the house. Telco installs their box to the side in this case

So my conduit if underground goes to the 'T', enters the building and the telco bring their box to attach to the remaining opening of the 'T' (top). I usually install a short piece of conduit on the top of the 'T' to bring it to MB height.

An OH looks like this (notice the 'T's' at meter height) and the LB into the house. In this pic the telco would install their box to the left and right for each duplex. 

The other 3/4 is for cable TV. All my wires go to the panel area.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know what they do in Canada, but where I'm at , I have never seen the premise wire in a conduit. Specs call for the NID to be within 10' of the power meter for grounding purposes. The premise wire is usually stubbed out a little above ground level. I try to install the NID at meter height so that the premise wire is a straight shot into the bottom of the NID. I'll install the premise wire in a riser tube for protection (and it looks better). 

Best case scenario would be to have the premise wire stubbed out at meter height so it can enter the NID from the back.


----------

